# Last one out...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone still ice fishing?

Who is the person who was out the latest? Obviously you Canadians might be out still...but I think ND is pretty much done.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Not this guy. Not worth taking an ice bath over a couple of fish. Waiting for it to warm up and crappies to move in now. Wont take long if we ever get to see the sun again. Last week really made them move up until the rain and cool weather sent em back out. Need sun and 60 degree days!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The lows this week are down in the 20s and teens so it's probably not over everywhere.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Chris 
You guys may have some time left but here in minnesota the ice has pulled away from shore to the point you cant even use planks!! This last rain turned the lakes pretty black also. This cool down is just going to prevent me from getting the boat out and chasing some slabs!!! Hows the ice look up there for you guys? Best of luck!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> Hey Chris
> You guys may have some time left but here in minnesota the ice has pulled away from shore to the point you cant even use planks!! This last rain turned the lakes pretty black also. This cool down is just going to prevent me from getting the boat out and chasing some slabs!!! Hows the ice look up there for you guys? Best of luck!!!


We're pretty much the same except for the big lakes.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Heck i was shorefishing this weekend in some of the little backwater creeks. It was colder than a witches titty!
Some of the small lakes east of oakes have no ice on them might get the boat out friday.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i quit fishin on the 26th as we almost took a few swims then. saw some people out fishing on the 30th though, and actually if i had my auger with me i wouldve 2 as i found a small little brookie lake and the ice was still good on it, was out standing on it wishing i had fishin stuff with me. hitting some -double digits here this weekend, but as mentioned by someone else all this is doing is preventing me from getting my boat in the water.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Njs, I was out yesterday. Did awesome! one 25" and 4 20"ers. 5 fish that filled a 5 gallon bucket. the fish fry this afternoon was awesome.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brad??? You're still with us??? 

You'd been swallowed up by Davey Jones' kraken, I 'eard.

Good to see you amongst the living! 

Heading to Channel A one of these days?


----------

